# Opened up the Blue Flame by eliminating...



## iminthegaragedear (Jul 18, 2007)

the 2.5" connector. Took it to the shop to fine adjust the install as the tips were a bit too far out after install w/42DD dp. Well, we ended up welding a 3" diameter section from the dp to where the exhaust is a full 2.75, cutting out the pinched section where it narrows down and connects at 2.5". Just a little deeper sounding growl. The cleaner flow might give it a bit more high end. I like the rumble (no drone). Tips now protrude 1/4" as I wanted. I"ll try and figure out the new camera and post a clip. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Opened up the Blue Flame by eliminating... (iminthegaragedear)*

I thought the Blueflame was a full 2.75"...The 42DD I have sitting in my closet has a 3-2.75" reducer off the cat










_Modified by l88m22vette at 8:59 PM 4-21-2008_


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Opened up the Blue Flame by eliminating... (iminthegaragedear)*

Cant wait to see it. Maybe when I get mine you can let me know the price and where you got it done so I can do mine. Still waiting on a good time to go see you for my back. Still busy with the family


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: Opened up the Blue Flame by eliminating... (my own style tt)*

I cant wait to see/hear it either. I have all the parts and pipes and reducers to do the exact same thing to my blue flame and 42DD.
Awesome man!


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Opened up the Blue Flame by eliminating... (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_I thought the Blueflame was a full 2.75"...The 42DD I have sitting in my closet has a 3-2.75" reducer off the cat









_Modified by l88m22vette at 8:59 PM 4-21-2008_

The Blue Flame is a full 2.75 but it does neck down to fit into the OEM "sleeve" to connect to the stock cats. The 42 DD DP has a 3" to 2.5" reducer - again to fit into the stock sleeve. 
I've got the flange and have been waiting to do the samething to my Forge - elminimate the OEM sleeve and adjust my rear tips.


----------



## DubTales (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: Opened up the Blue Flame by eliminating... ([email protected])*

Is the Neuspeed also tapered down like that?


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Opened up the Blue Flame by eliminating... (DubTales)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubTales* »_Is the Neuspeed also tapered down like that?

All catbacks are tapered down to fit the OEM sleeve for ease of install. Only full turbo back exhausts do not have the taper.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Opened up the Blue Flame by eliminating... ([email protected])*

Ok, so what did this extension cost? I'm game...


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: Opened up the Blue Flame by eliminating... (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Ok, so what did this extension cost? I'm game...

Contact Evan at 42DD to get a high quality flange that matches the rest of the ones on the DP. Then just go to a high quality exhaust shop and have em cut and weld on a pipe and the flange. Probably cost $40 or so.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Opened up the Blue Flame by eliminating... ([email protected])*

Nice - I need to get my tip welded on (after 8 months







)


----------



## iminthegaragedear (Jul 18, 2007)

I wish I could have found a muffler guy to do it for $40 plus pipe. I think Evan of 42DD is working on a larger diameter pipe to mate the two. The job with pipe cost me just over 150. The guy spent two hours fine tuning tailpipe and tips location and making it perfect. I know it isn't rocket science, but to his credit, he got it exactly how I wanted it, and re-istalled the entire system in the process. He did a flawless job with the 3" pipe add-on as well. Victor, if you bring yours up, I imagine he could do it again faster and for less, but I'd talk to him first. As Joe inferred, it could probably be done for way less. At any rate, I'm very happy with the result. 
Those of you waiting for soundclip and photos, I apologize. I'm extremely busy right now with business and family activities. I'll get it done or have Victor help me with it when he brings his car up next week to get painted. When are you coming up, Vic?
My Blueflame only has 100 miles or so on it, and it may be different than others, as I have GIAC X+ programming and a custom intake/APR DV, but the most noticeable change from the larger diameter connector is the lower pitch of the exhaust note and a very slight increase in volume. It's still very quiet, as the Blueflame isn't even 150 miles old. Hope this helps. Sorry this is so wordy. I'll be back.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (iminthegaragedear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iminthegaragedear* »_I wish I could have found a muffler guy to do it for $40 plus pipe. I think Evan of 42DD is working on a larger diameter pipe to mate the two. The job with pipe cost me just over 150. The guy spent two hours fine tuning tailpipe and tips location and making it perfect. I know it isn't rocket science, but to his credit, he got it exactly how I wanted it, and re-istalled the entire system in the process. He did a flawless job with the 3" pipe add-on as well. Victor, if you bring yours up, I imagine he could do it again faster and for less, but I'd talk to him first. As Joe inferred, it could probably be done for way less. At any rate, I'm very happy with the result. 
Those of you waiting for soundclip and photos, I apologize. I'm extremely busy right now with business and family activities. I'll get it done or have Victor help me with it when he brings his car up next week to get painted. When are you coming up, Vic?
My Blueflame only has 100 miles or so on it, and it may be different than others, as I have GIAC X+ programming and a custom intake/APR DV, but the most noticeable change from the larger diameter connector is the lower pitch of the exhaust note and a very slight increase in volume. It's still very quiet, as the Blueflame isn't even 150 miles old. Hope this helps. Sorry this is so wordy. I'll be back.

I was talking about bringing in your own flange and simply getting it welded to a short piece of pipe - for what you had done - sounds entirely reasonable.


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: (iminthegaragedear)*

My car is already in B-ham at D&L auto body. I pick it up on May 9th. I'll let you know what time and maybe we can meet up.


----------



## iminthegaragedear (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: (my own style tt)*

Aargh, I'll get this thing figured out. YGM


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (iminthegaragedear)*

I am going to be doing this to the GF's TT very soon. I'll try to have pics when we do this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iminthegaragedear (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks Ricky, I know this is child's play for you IT guys. I got a few snaps as far as photobucket. But still not linked from here. Sorry to be so technically non-savvy. I'll keep working at it.


----------



## PhunkFX (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (iminthegaragedear)*

LOL, its ok... its because of all the non-technical savvy people that keep me employed.


----------



## iminthegaragedear (Jul 18, 2007)

_Modified by iminthegaragedear at 4:23 PM 5/14/2008_


_Modified by iminthegaragedear at 4:33 PM 5/14/2008_


----------



## my own style tt (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: (iminthegaragedear)*

Randy you need to make the pic alittle bigger


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*micro pic*

that is a tiny pic.


----------



## iminthegaragedear (Jul 18, 2007)

http://i289.photobucket.com/al...08331
Okay hoping you can see it this time, aft is left. You can see the flange connector just left of the block adapter. Here he welded a 3" pipe and connected it aft to the 2.75 section of blueflame. The pinched area was cut away so the dp now goes from 3.0 directly to 2.75.
I'm still figuring out the photobucket thing and will try and add another photo or two. This is a great mod btw. Cheers
http://i289.photobucket.com/al...08953
http://i289.photobucket.com/al...09198
http://i289.photobucket.com/al...09388
_Modified by iminthegaragedear at 4:44 PM 5/14/2008_




_Modified by iminthegaragedear at 9:13 PM 5/14/2008_


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (iminthegaragedear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iminthegaragedear* »_http://i289.photobucket.com/al...08331
Okay hoping you can see it this time, aft is left. You can see the flange connector just left of the block adapter. Here he welded a 3" pipe and connected it aft to the 2.75 section of blueflame. The pinched area was cut away so the dp now goes from 3.0 directly to 2.5.
I'm still figuring out the photobucket thing and will try and add another photo or two. This is a great mod btw. Cheers

In looking at the picture - it appears that you eliminated not only the adapter but the whole mid-pipe - which is either the cat section or the straight pipe. Am I correct? In looking at my system, the section I'd "delete" and replace with the pipe would only be approximately 6" or so in length.


----------



## iminthegaragedear (Jul 18, 2007)

Hi Joe,
No, the midpipe w/cat is to the right. The aft 02 sensor and block spacer can be seen on right. The mod is from the little extension piece from 42DD to the first part of the Blueflame. The added pipe is about a foot long. I'll post more pics. 



_Modified by iminthegaragedear at 9:16 PM 5/14/2008_


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (iminthegaragedear)*

Yeah, take a better pic.








BTW, the 3.2 valance looks great, Randy.


----------



## iminthegaragedear (Jul 18, 2007)

These are a little more clear. I hope this helps. Thanks Derek. Brilliant red looks kind of tomato-ey through the lens of my camera. Looks like I have some more dabbling to do. 
Top photo is looking forward from driver's side, bottom photo is looking aft from passenger side. You can more clearly see the aft 02 sensor as landmark at back of DP center section.
http://i289.photobucket.com/al...20907
http://i289.photobucket.com/al...21010



_Modified by iminthegaragedear at 8:13 PM 5/14/2008_


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (iminthegaragedear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iminthegaragedear* »_These are a little more clear. I hope this helps. Thanks Derek. Brilliant red looks kind of tomato-ey through the lens of my camera. Looks like I have some more dabbling to do. 
Top photo is looking forward from driver's side, bottom photo is looking aft from passenger side. You can more clearly see the aft 02 sensor as landmark at back of DP center section.


Ah - much better pic - that's just what i'm gonna do as well. Nice job.


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

Looks pretty good, Randy. Do you think it helps? Maybe a pony or two?
BTW, I was just razzin' you about taking better pictures.


----------



## iminthegaragedear (Jul 18, 2007)

Way more power.... this thing is hot. or maybe I left the seat heater on? Hard to tell with the padding on my butt dyno. 
I think it may be a little stronger high end. I'm still considering boost machine too, which may strengthen low end a little with earlier boost onset.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (iminthegaragedear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iminthegaragedear* »_Way more power.... this thing is hot. or maybe I left the seat heater on? Hard to tell with the padding on my butt dyno. 
I think it may be a little stronger high end. I'm still considering boost machine too, which may strengthen low end a little with earlier boost onset.

Based upon my dyno's of the DP alone - i'll be this will be good for a few more ponies across the board.


----------



## iminthegaragedear (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I think so too Joe. At least a little, and every little bit counts, right? Do you switch to testpipe for trackdays and if so, any significant benefit there? Thanks, 
Randy


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (iminthegaragedear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iminthegaragedear* »_I think so too Joe. At least a little, and every little bit counts, right? Do you switch to testpipe for trackdays and if so, any significant benefit there? Thanks, 
Randy

I haven't yet, but I do plan on doing so soon. Just haven't had the time to get it switched out. In fact - I plan on doing it when I have the pipe welded on - but i'm not sure if the shop will remove the cat here in CA.


----------

